# Old school Alpine MRV-1002 for a Alpine type R 12"



## matjam68

I came across what I think is a decent deal for an old Alpine V12 MRV-1002 to power a 12" Alpine Type R. It has a pretty large footprint, but I think it might be decent considering Im getting it cheap. does anyone have any thoughts on the amp?


----------



## sqshoestring

I have one but not used it yet. They (those ages mrv, I've used others) are great amps built like a brick sh**house and low noise/nice controls/etc IMHO. That said they are class AB and will take more power. I kept this one for midbass maybe sub use, but usually run class D on larger subs to save power. IIRC they are 600rms 14v mono, and 2x100rms 4ohms 12v old school rating. Never seen one go for 100 or less on epay. 

I would use one for SQ or daily use, but I would not abuse one with repeated hard use on a sub just get a class D for that. They might not be as durable under abuse (lots of clipping) as other old school amps like orions/lp/ppi/etc but not far off. I think the xx7 mrvs are mosfet amps and a little more hardcore. 

I ran a mrv-f353 5ch for a while lately and SQ was excellent, worked great.(4x50 & 1x150) Other amp had whine and it was gone with the mrv, clipping was softer and they are not overrated. It was very close to the 4x70 the other far newer amp makes. I would always grab another if the price was right, though beatup ones are not worth as much.


----------



## DaveRulz

I used that alpine amp for years for my subwoofers. It was rock solid and very powerful. Puts out an honest 600 watts of A/B power


----------



## matjam68

sqshoestring said:


> I have one but not used it yet. They (those ages mrv, I've used others) are great amps built like a brick sh**house and low noise/nice controls/etc IMHO. That said they are class AB and will take more power. I kept this one for midbass maybe sub use, but usually run class D on larger subs to save power. IIRC they are 600rms 14v mono, and 2x100rms 4ohms 12v old school rating. Never seen one go for 100 or less on epay.
> 
> I would use one for SQ or daily use, but I would not abuse one with repeated hard use on a sub just get a class D for that. They might not be as durable under abuse (lots of clipping) as other old school amps like orions/lp/ppi/etc but not far off. I think the xx7 mrvs are mosfet amps and a little more hardcore.
> 
> I ran a mrv-f353 5ch for a while lately and SQ was excellent, worked great.(4x50 & 1x150) Other amp had whine and it was gone with the mrv, clipping was softer and they are not overrated. It was very close to the 4x70 the other far newer amp makes. I would always grab another if the price was right, though beatup ones are not worth as much.


I can get it for under 100, and it would do the 600w. I think it is 8x15 though which maybe just a bit too big for my half cab truck. One of the newer class d amps maybe the way to go, but it'll be close to 2x the price.


----------



## matjam68

DaveRulz said:


> I used that alpine amp for years for my subwoofers. It was rock solid and very powerful. Puts out an honest 600 watts of A/B power



I can't seem to find very many specs on it, but is it stable at 2 ohms??


----------



## Mr.Lovr

Its stable at 2 ohm stereo yes . does 2x200 @ 2ohms w/12.5v (2x300+with 14.4v)


----------



## matjam68

Mr.Lovr said:


> Its stable at 2 ohm stereo yes . does 2x200 @ 2ohms w/12.5v (2x300+with 14.4v)


Lol.. Just found some specs on it. Bridged it's only stable at 4 ohms.


----------



## DaveRulz

it does the following

@12v
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] bridged

@14.4v
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] bridged

The amp is not stable into 2 ohms bridged

For 100 bucks you can't go wrong. That amp was killer and I regret getting rid of it. Just would not quit and put out solid power.


----------



## jimbno1

I had a pair of the 1505s and they were monster amps with tons of power. Downside is footprint, current draw, and heat generated. Need lots of current and airspace.


----------



## sqshoestring

Its the typical 2ch, no I would not recommend trying to run it out of spec. I don't know what it will do, but I have seen them blown up....but every amp will blow up at some point of abuse lol. They are a great amp, just saying if you are wanting loud and beat it hard there is no point to running any class AB. Resell it to someone who wants it, they are somewhat sought after and have nice SQ. They are big, but not that tall. They are actually two mono amps each channel has its own power supply. 

You could pick up say a 9104 kenwood for a good price, or an older one 9103/etc, great bang for the buck amp. Crutchfiled has some refurbs reasonable in the outlet center. I look for last years models that is where I've seen deals on new amps lately.

If you are looking for SQ and good power, the mrv will do the job. Given there is little difference in SQ with most class D when it comes to subs.


----------



## matjam68

sqshoestring said:


> Its the typical 2ch, no I would not recommend trying to run it out of spec. I don't know what it will do, but I have seen them blown up....but every amp will blow up at some point of abuse lol. They are a great amp, just saying if you are wanting loud and beat it hard there is no point to running any class AB. Resell it to someone who wants it, they are somewhat sought after and have nice SQ. They are big, but not that tall. They are actually two mono amps each channel has its own power supply.
> 
> You could pick up say a 9104 kenwood for a good price, or an older one 9103/etc, great bang for the buck amp. Crutchfiled has some refurbs reasonable in the outlet center. I look for last years models that is where I've seen deals on new amps lately.
> 
> If you are looking for SQ and good power, the mrv will do the job. Given there is little difference in SQ with most class D when it comes to subs.


well come to find out the sub is 4 ohm DVC, so I'm gonna end up running at 2 ohm. It works out just as well ... The amp would have killed what little room I have in the back. Yes, I could resell it but it's a 45 minute drive to get the amp, not to mention the money and hassle. If anyone is in the dfw area though I could pass along the info for the amp. I'll probably just get a class d amp. Maybe the mrp-m500?


----------

